# Noob Question



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello Everyone,:bigsmile:

Iam not audiophile by any stretch of imagination. I want some decent sound. for starters I was wondering if I can run a Carver TFM-35 Power Amplifier with speakers and cd player with out a preamp of a reciver??? 


Thank you very much!!!:bigsmile:



P.S. the PBS Image 5T speakers I want to get for this set up just sold!!!:gah:


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

I've listened to that Carver before -- very nice. Unless your CD player has a volume attenuation control, won't you be stuck at one volume (unless of course you adjust the amp gain manually)?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think that amp has a gain control on it, but I don't think it has but one set of inputs.

One of our members, Ron Temple, has one of these. I have PM'd him.


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep, the amp has a single gain control with inner/outer rings for each channel. I have run a source directly to it for testing purposes without issue, in fact it was stellar. However, I use an HK with pre-outs as my pre/pro and have the Carver running my surrounds currently. So if your AVR has a full set of pre-outs you're golden.

RT


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I wish more amps would offer gain control. It seems to me that this offers the purist quality sound possible....there is no premap needed!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you very much guys!!!:bigsmile:

What does Gain Control mean, in KISS language. Its sort of a volume control??? :dumbcrazy:


Ron you lost me on "HK with pre-outs as my pre/pro and have the Carver running my surrounds currently. So if your AVR has a full set of pre-outs"

:duh: ahhhh HK = Harman Kardon 

whats: pre-outs as my pre/pro

Right now I dont have a AVR, should I stay away from the main stream stuff like Sony, JVC..... that cost $250... I dont listen to radio much. The only drawback I would have is when I want to watch a movie after listening to cds, just swapping RCAs in the back of an amp. 

The Carver is used one from a guy locally, how should I test it? Some one told me that if I set the volume half there should be no background noise at the speakers???:hush:

Thank you guys!!!:bigsmile:


----------

